# Putting on weight?



## Filignano (Feb 6, 2020)

I am slowly putting on weight especially around the middle. Type 2 and inject insulin which I have been for five years, is this normal when using insulin.
I play golf and walk a lot but can’t seem to keep the weight off, any ideas.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello @Filignano

Welcome to the forum!

Insulin does have something of a reputation for facilitating weight gain (enabling fat storage is one of insulins jobs) but personally I have never really seen weight gain in the 30-odd years since my pancreas rather packed in the whole insulin production business, and I’ve had to inject. 

It sounds like you are keeping fairly active, which is great, but your food intake will also have a significant bearing on your need for insulin, and whether there is excess energy available for storage. 

It might help some of our insulin-using T2s offer their thoughts if you could share a little about your food choices?


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 7, 2020)

Which insulin(s) are you using?  Mixed insulin can be a problem if you are "eating to the insulin", but if you are on a basal/bolus system (MDI) then you can adjust the insulin to what you eat, and any weight gain is down to what you eat, not the insulin.


----------



## Filignano (Feb 9, 2020)

Thank you for the returns, much appreciated. 
Morning breakfast consists of porridge and mixed fruit with a spoon of yogurt . Lunch is usually a sandwich and a backed bag of crisps with a tea. Dinner is chicken, fish, veg always healthy food however possibly a little to large portion. 
Insulin is Humulim M3 and I take 23 units in the morning and 10 at night. Our doctors does not have a diabetic specialist just a GP. 
Advice welcome.


----------

